# The 300 Workout. AKA:How to look like a Spartan



## Blotan Hunka (Mar 19, 2007)

http://www.gymjones.com/knowledge.php?id=35

300 
25x Pull-up + 
50x Deadlift @ 135# + 
50x Push-up + 
50x Box Jump @ 24 box + 
50x Floor Wiper @ 135# (one-count) + 
50x KB Clean and Press @ 36# (KB must touch floor between reps) + 
25x Pull-up 
300 reps total 

"Ouch Babe!"

Great link up there BTW.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 19, 2007)

Is there a workout to use to get in shape to do that workout?


----------



## crushing (Mar 19, 2007)

Don't forgot the hours on the stationary bike.


----------



## Carol (Mar 19, 2007)

crushing said:


> Don't forgot the hours on the stationary bike.



Hey, he's not showing enough skin.  :lol:


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Mar 19, 2007)

Gym Jones is the joint that whipped the cast of 300 into shape. Its basically a CrossFit operation. Hardcore stamina training. Im hoping to pick-up some of this type of stuff as my summer workout cycle. I plan on being sore most of this summer.


----------



## Kreth (Mar 19, 2007)

You forgot having a makeup artist accentuate the definition of your muscles so they show up better onscreen.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 19, 2007)

If I tried this, I'd die.  That is one intense workout.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for the link. I especially liked this comment from the site:

_"... and we dont count short-stroked reps no matter how fast they get done. Even if youre a Hollywood star."_


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 20, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Is there a workout to use to get in shape to do that workout?


Im thinking the same thing. 

I might try to put some of those into my workout as well.

B


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 20, 2007)

Blotan Hunka said:


> http://www.gymjones.com/knowledge.php?id=35
> 
> 300
> 25x Pull-up +
> ...


 

Sounds a bit like the porogram my instructor put me on..... hang on... he's got a funny helmet too.... not sure about the skirt though


----------



## MetalStorm (Mar 20, 2007)

Blotan Hunka said:


> http://www.gymjones.com/knowledge.php?id=35
> 
> 300
> 25x Pull-up +
> ...


 

Is there a thread or something somewhere that explains what all the different types of excersizes are, I have found a bunch of places that explain deadlifts but the detail was so small I still dont get exactly how to do them so I havent yet.

Is a pull up just a normal chin up?

no clue what a floor wiper is.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Mar 20, 2007)

Look up "CrossFit" on google. And if you read the uplink thread you will see that that workout is a test and not the regular routine. They subscribe to the crossfit concept of the "workout of the day" no workout is a repeat of the last, but the exercises performed are from a list of specific exercises.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Mar 20, 2007)

The Deadlift:

Look up towards the ceiling, and *not* at the mirror. This will keep your back from "rounding". 

Reach back with your butt, like you're trying to sit in a chair that's too far behind you. 

In addition to this, try to imagine your spine stretching out. This will further straighten your back. 

Tighten your abs as if bracing for a punch, and *then* inhale. This will protect your back. 

Tighten the rest of your body, from head to toe: grip the ground with your feet, tighten your legs, glutes, arms... everything. 

Let out a very small grunt, as if bearing down one last time. 

Now, stand up slowly. Keep your shoulders down, imagine your arms are just cables holding the weight. Picture that you're pushing the ground away from you instead of lifting the weight off the ground. Just grind it, don't try to explode off the ground. 

At the top, lock out, let out some of the air and inhale again. 
Lower the weight with tension. 

Rest a few seconds, lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## MetalStorm (Mar 20, 2007)

Blotan Hunka said:


> The Deadlift:
> 
> Look up towards the ceiling, and *not* at the mirror. This will keep your back from "rounding".
> 
> ...


 

Thanks, that sums it up pretty good.

Do you know any sites you would recommend that explains common workout excersizes, I have some books on conditioning but some of the workouts have crappy pictures and its hard to understand what you should be doing exactly.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Mar 20, 2007)

MetalStorm said:


> Thanks, that sums it up pretty good.
> 
> Do you know any sites you would recommend that explains common workout excersizes, I have some books on conditioning but some of the workouts have crappy pictures and its hard to understand what you should be doing exactly.


 
http://www.crossfit.com/cf-info/excercise.html


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.buzznet.com/tags/spartanworkout/video/


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 20, 2007)

Blotan Hunka said:


> http://www.gymjones.com/knowledge.php?id=35
> 
> &#8220;300&#8221;
> 25x Pull-up +
> ...


 
IS THAT ALL YOU GOT!!!!!

THIS IS NOT *SPARTA*!!!!! :uhyeah:

wow, quite the workout actually

Please oh Please do not let my sifu see it.


----------



## MetalStorm (Mar 20, 2007)

Blotan Hunka said:


> http://www.crossfit.com/cf-info/excercise.html


 

Very nice, thats exactly what I was looking for


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Mar 25, 2007)

Good Mens Health article about the "300" training program here.


----------



## Hannya (Mar 31, 2007)

Just started this workout, can do about 90% of it and so far love it. Had to add was squats and lunges since it lacks in the legs, and then some more weighted abs excercises. Gonna see what happens after a month to see wether I keep it or not, but at least its not boring  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Shuri-Ryu-Phil (Mar 13, 2008)

You know Im really suprised how many "martial artists" on here have been omg thats alot or make funny comments about it, and I bet half dont talk it seriously.Going to the Dojo even every night a week isnt enough you gotta get that body working in every why possible.
I was expecting more peopel to be like hell yeah Im gonna start working on that not omg blah blah blah.
...wow....Push your self past your limits is all I have to say


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 13, 2008)

Shuri-Ryu-Phil said:


> You know Im really suprised how many "martial artists" on here have been omg thats alot or make funny comments about it, and I bet half dont talk it seriously.Going to the Dojo even every night a week isnt enough you gotta get that body working in every why possible.
> I was expecting more peopel to be like hell yeah Im gonna start working on that not omg blah blah blah.
> ...wow....Push your self past your limits is all I have to say


What do you do to push yourself past your limit?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 13, 2008)

Shuri-Ryu-Phil said:


> You know Im really suprised how many "martial artists" on here have been omg thats alot or make funny comments about it, and I bet half dont talk it seriously.Going to the Dojo even every night a week isnt enough you gotta get that body working in every why possible.
> I was expecting more peopel to be like hell yeah Im gonna start working on that not omg blah blah blah.
> ...wow....Push your self past your limits is all I have to say


 
There are more ways to push yourself past your limit based on the style you train than the 300 Workout; it depends on your goals and your style. 

There is nowhere in the 300 workout that uses trees for strike training for example and nowhere are is there a do 300 kicks per leg per day part of the 300 training and nowhere is there a stand in Santi for at least 20 minutes per side (to be considered a beginner) training, nowhere does it talk about stretching for flexibility. And and as training applies to the MA that I do and have done I could make this list go on for a very long time.

The 300 workout is strength training pure and simple and after you train it you will be stronger and look buff but I have never had a Sifu that looked like anyone in the 300 movie and they were all (but 1) in great shape, very good fighters and martial artists. And the one was in great shape, just not a good fighter or martial artist; he was and is all form. In fact one is in great shape, in his 70s a good fighter and martial artists about ½ my size and considerably weaker than I and can throw me around like a rag doll and he looks absolutely NOTHING like ANYONE from the movie the 300. The closet to looking like any of them would have been my Xingyi sifu and he did not lift weights he just trained Xingyi and DAMN that guy could hit.HARD.

Nothing against The 300 Workout it is impressive and rather intense but it does not suite my needs for CMA Neijia or Sanda. IT takes me where I do not want my training to go at this time. And top that off with there are various age groups here on MT that you need to take into account. The way I trained TKD in my early 20s is VERY different from the way I trained Xingyiquan in my late 40s


----------



## Archangel M (Mar 13, 2008)

That "workout" is more of a test than something you do on a regular basis. However there is something to be said for that style of strength/endurance workout and a direct translation to "fight fitness". In real combat [vs. martial arts specific] you want to be fit for a wide variety of activity from running with a load, jumping obstacles, fighting and dragging/carrying a wounded comrade to safety, loading heavy gear onto vehcles or running ammo cans to fighting positions to just name a few. 300 kicks a leg just isnt going to give you that. I dare say that that style of workout wouldnt help you last to long in a MMA style fight either.

It all depends on what you want to be able to accomplish.


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 13, 2008)

As a couple other people have said.  When the actors were training for the movie "300", there was not set workout.  Each actor had a tailor made workout FOR THEM based on what was needed to get the desired physique.  The 300 workout was done as a test at the end.

That being said, FitnessRx magazine had an article about the 300 workout and had levels to train before attempting the final workout.  They had fancy names for each of the levels, but I loaned my magazine out and never got it back.  Here are the levels and the workout though, the final level is the "300 workout" that has already been posted.



> *Level 1*
> 
> Pull-Ups  5 reps
> Deadlifts  135lbs x 10 reps
> ...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 13, 2008)

Archangel M said:


> 300 kicks a leg just isnt going to give you that. I dare say that that style of workout wouldnt help you last to long in a MMA style fight either.
> 
> It all depends on what you want to be able to accomplish.


 

ummm it is only part of a training workout for Police MIlitary Sanda and it was used as an example. But if you really need to feel free to pick it apart if you wish and make this yet another in a long line of MMA vs the world posts


----------



## Archangel M (Mar 13, 2008)

Im not even a MMA practiconer. But I have been in fights that turned into wrestling/punching/rolling matches. The type of fitness required to excel in that sort of thing is something you just dont get by punching, kicking, MA exercises alone. Ive done this type of workout [x-fit that is] and it isnt "purely strength" training. It does require and build strength but its the ability to APPLY that strength for a longer period of time than your opponent that will help give you the victory. 135 lb deadlifts isnt too impressive, my 65 yo father can do it easily. Doing it 50 times straight is a whole other game. This workout combines that sort of exercise with max effort lifts for power and intense interval training that closely approximates the energy systems involved in fighting and combat activity. Its good stuff that cant be dismissed out of hand. And Ive seen seniors doing scaled down versions of it and benefiting greatly because of it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 13, 2008)

Archangel M said:


> Im not even a MMA practiconer. But I have been in fights that turned into wrestling/punching/rolling matches. The type of fitness required to excel in that sort of thing is something you just dont get by punching, kicking, MA exercises alone. Ive done this type of workout [x-fit that is] and it isnt "purely strength" training. It does require and build strength but its the ability to APPLY that strength for a longer period of time than your opponent that will help give you the victory. 135 lb deadlifts isnt too impressive, my 65 yo father can do it easily. Doing it 50 times straight is a whole other game. This workout combines that sort of exercise with max effort lifts for power and intense interval training that closely approximates the energy systems involved in fighting and combat activity. Its good stuff that cant be dismissed out of hand. And Ive seen seniors doing scaled down versions of it and benefiting greatly because of it.


 
Not dismissing it, reread my post



Xue Sheng said:


> Nothing against The 300 Workout it is impressive and rather intense but it does not suite my needs for CMA Neijia or Sanda.


 
all I am saying it is not for me and it does not fit my needs for what I train and just becuase I train martial arts does not mean I should be going gaga over the 300 workout as Shuri-Ryu-Phil feels I should


----------



## CuongNhuka (Mar 13, 2008)

Or, you could just build up to doing 300 push ups a day. Expect that would be the 'Kimura Work Out'.


----------



## Archangel M (Mar 13, 2008)

I dont think he was gaga over x-fit specifically as much as hes stating that martial artists should be looking to push their physical capabilities in more ways than the couple of MA classes a week. And there Id have to agree with him. But thats just me.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 13, 2008)

Archangel M said:


> as hes stating that martial artists should be looking to push their physical capabilities in more ways than the couple of MA classes a week. And there Id have to agree with him. But thats just me.


 
Actually that is not just you


----------



## Archangel M (Mar 13, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Actually that is not just you



Understood


----------



## Archangel M (Mar 13, 2008)

My personal fitness philosophy:

At least do SOMETHING everyday. Even if its light stretching. But aim for a program that gives you the most "bang for the buck". Thats why I like the x-fit style of exercise. Life at the least and survival at the worst demands as much fitness over as many activities as possible. 

Change things up. If you are happy and comfortable with your current program, you are likely not getting much out of it anymore. If you hate running, run. If you hate lifting, lift. Change up what you do once you get into autopilot with your exercise.

Push yourself. REALLY push yourself on occasion. I dont mean just get sweaty or breathing hard. I mean a "I cant do one more rep, lungs burning, gonna die, mommie I wanna quit" push. You dont have to do it every workout, but if your coasting your cheating yourself. Its not only your body that will benefit, it builds mental toughness that translates directly to fighting.

Diet. My personal weak link. Im not "bad" with it and am on the lean/muscular side, but I know I could do better. At the least I cut out sodas, limited baked goods and sweets and center around lean meats and fruits/veggies as much as possible.


----------

